
Ask HN: Living in Berlin, family of 4, working for tech - propeller_head
Hi all
Keen to hear experiences of people with families who made the move to Berlin in recent years.<p>I got an opportunity to live and work there (FinTech) on a good salary for at least two years.<p>Interested in lifestyle, safety and schools mainly.<p>From my research it seems that the city is very much geared towards the new generation but I&#x27;m happy to be wrong.<p>I currently reside in Australia if that helps.<p>Thanks!
======
onebot
Just moved here in September. Similar situation. We love it here so far. Kids
are far more independent than USA. Strong work life balance. Tons of
diversity.

~~~
propeller_head
Thanks for your reply. Yes, I heard about work life balance there; in a way
seems similar to Australia so that's good.

What about inclusion? You and your family feel like you're part of the
community in a way? Not much racism/discrimination because you're a foreigner?

